# So confused--pregnant or heat?



## sheherazae (Dec 10, 2012)

This is my goat Butterscotch. I brought my buck home from another farm on June 8th this year. I noticed that Butterscotch had some white discharge on June 20th and also on June 25th. I assumed she was pregnant and due November 17th. On October 28th I noticed she was bagging up and thought we were right on target for November 17th as this will be her first freshening as far as I know. (she is about 2 and I bought her from a boy when she was 1). This weekend (11/2 and 11/3) we noticed that she was yawning and stretching and the baby had dropped. We thought that maybe she had actually been bred on the day we brought the goat home (6/8). Does anyone think that is possible even though we didn't see any little white stuff in vulva until 6/20? At any rate, we were going on that theory and put her in the kidding pen at night starting this weekend. She was having little bits of clear discharge at this time. By Tuesday her tail looked like the picture I've included of her tail. Also on Tuesday I actually saw her streaming. Whitish fluid shooting out of her vulva when she used her paw to itch her head.

During the day we let her out. The first couple days she just continued stretching and didn't walk very far or eat much. Tuesday when she was pretty much covered in fluid, the buck starting loving her through the fence. She was fascinated by this and though she'd basically been standing in one place stretching for two days, walked the entire perimeter of the buck pen. I started wondering what the heck was going on at this point. 

TODAY, my husband had to leave the house for a while so he locked her in the girls barn with a little attached pasture. When I got home, I couldn't find her or the buck but as I approached the buck pen, I realized she was backed up to the step of the buck house and he was mounting her. He did this three times as I unlocked the gate. He's young and when he was finished, he drank all of her milk. I'm not kidding. I got a leash and walked her back to the kidding pen. 

Now I don't know what to think. I've included some pictures of her. They start around 11/2 and end this evening. She's all sunk in like my other doe was before she kidded but I'm having trouble believing she's pregnant and let the buck mount her and drink all of her milk (wasn't that colostrum?!?)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How big was her bag? If she has never been bred before than that would have been colostrum. Can you get some pictures of her back end with her tail up naturally showing her whole back end? Have the shot straight on so we can see everything good.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes lets see a few more pics. If she is about to pop Id call every breeder I know until I secured colostrum.


----------



## sheherazae (Dec 10, 2012)

*Pictures with tail up*

Okay the first couple are her just after peeing standing on the ground. Then she walked over to the side of the stall and stood up with her front feet raised about three feet off the ground and I took the last couple.

Do you really think she's pregnant and still broke through two gates and jumped the buck pen? Two days prior to this, she was slow and acted like just walking was a chore?


----------



## sheherazae (Dec 10, 2012)

*Update today*

So today she is still stretching like my other goat did in prelabor but there is only a bit more milk in the bag. Do you think she's not pregnant?


----------



## goatmomabragg (Nov 22, 2013)

Im in the same boat my 3year old boer is huge like she pregnant..but her bags havent filled yet if she is pregnant she would be due this month but the funny thing is she is discharging creamy toothpaste white and yellow....pushing for two hours the other night and come day time no pushing or grunting...just goo every other day.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She sure looks like she has dropped a lot, she is low in the under belly and not up on her sides. Almost like, she is in pre-labor and the kids are on their way to the birth canal.

It is odd, she allowed the buck to mount her and had an udder. That was colostrum if she is indeed preggo.

Was her udder full and tight before the buck got to it?

They will have a discharge the last month, to a month and a half prior to kidding.

Her tail head it dropped too.

She is holding her head as if she is feeling pain.

One thing you can do is, see if her cervix is open, wash up, put on a new rubber glove lube up and go in gently with 2 fingers to check. If you hit a wall, she is closed, if she is open, your two fingers will go through.
Or get a vet to look at her. I am concerned for her.

This is for sure confusing, the way she looks and acting, she looks like she is ready to drop, however, with her allowing the buck to do the deed is strange.

Maybe get a preg test, so you know, if she is indeed pregnant or not. Write down that she was bred, just in case.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is she doing?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am concerned about your Doe, how are things?


----------

